# Radiators gone out of fashion ?



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

In Germany a lot of companies sell radiator panels but here in the UK they seem to be like gold dust. I think the only ones you were able to get are the Habistat ones and with them now discontinued and the website down for God knows how long now since Monkfield merged with Euro Rep in 2017 I certainly don't want to buy anything given they are also now as expensive as gold dust. 

Anyway - I used to love them especially for Boas as they were good to keep the ambient warm enough at the 'cold' end ... 

Is anyone else using a different brand that Google refuses to bring up or is that really not a UK thing ?


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Jibbajabba said:


> In Germany a lot of companies sell radiator panels but here in the UK they seem to be like gold dust. I think the only ones you were able to get are the Habistat ones and with them now discontinued and the website down for God knows how long now since Monkfield merged with Euro Rep in 2017 I certainly don't want to buy anything given they are also now as expensive as gold dust.
> 
> Anyway - I used to love them especially for Boas as they were good to keep the ambient warm enough at the 'cold' end ...
> 
> Is anyone else using a different brand that Google refuses to bring up or is that really not a UK thing ?


I've found a source of heat panels & am now supplying them that can be used in a vivarium. Check out my YouTube vid on them:


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

£125 complete with reflector / bracket - that's a fair price - and it's ideal for the larger vivs. How hot does the actual panel run at., presumably not hot enough to warrant a guard ?


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Malc said:


> £125 complete with reflector / bracket - that's a fair price - and it's ideal for the larger vivs. How hot does the actual panel run at., presumably not hot enough to warrant a guard ?


Absolutely. No guard needed, they are hot to touch, but not hot enough to burn you. No hotter than touching a ceramic heater cage.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

@retic666 I meant to contact you about a panel - done that now - PM incoming


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I ordered two


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Jibbajabba said:


> Well I ordered two


Cheers dude


----------



## RGBeer (Oct 14, 2020)

retic666 said:


> I've found a source of heat panels & am now supplying them that can be used in a vivarium. Check out my YouTube vid on them:


Hey retic666 . Could you please direct me to where I can acquire these 180 heat panels? I'v been trying to get more of the habistat ones but asalready mentioned theyr like bloody gold dust.Thanks buddy.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

RGBeer said:


> Hey retic666 . Could you please direct me to where I can acquire these 180 heat panels? I'v been trying to get more of the habistat ones but asalready mentioned theyr like bloody gold dust.Thanks buddy.


Drop him a PM - I think he is selling them !


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

RGBeer said:


> Hey retic666 . Could you please direct me to where I can acquire these 180 heat panels? I'v been trying to get more of the habistat ones but asalready mentioned theyr like bloody gold dust.Thanks buddy.


Also I wouldn't want to buy something that has been discontinued ... 

But yea - PM him, Russ is a top bloke - I must have talked to him for an hour last night ... 

I bought two panels from him, the 180W and a 350W one ... will def. review them once my viv is ready and the panels are here


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> Also I wouldn't want to buy something that has been discontinued ...
> 
> But yea - PM him, Russ is a top bloke - I must have talked to him for an hour last night ...
> 
> I bought two panels from him, the 180W and a 350W one ... will def. review them once my viv is ready and the panels are here


Russ... was that 20% or 25% commission we discussed 😉


----------



## RGBeer (Oct 14, 2020)

It's funny as I was just thinking the other day that it was strange considering the popularity of heat panels and the lack of any available in the UK that no other reptile equipment companies had picked up on the gap in the market and taken advantage by making they'r own reptile heat panels. 
Does anyone know the dimensions of these heat panels ?


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Morning, did someone mention my name? 

RGBeer the heat panels are 600x300x22mm. When mounted you get a 12mm gap between viv & top of panel so excellent for getting air flow round the top of panel. 

I've been after doing something with these Heat panels for a while now as the Habistat were only 75w, very good heaters, but I would need 2 in an 8ft viv which would cost me £150 for 150w. So £ per watt basically. I've developed the mounting brackets that include removable probe mount so you have the option to hang your probe directly under the heat source. The 600x300x180w are £125 & 600x600x350w are £150. Plus postage on these also. Drop me a private message if you are interested. 

Cheers Russ


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Malc said:


> Russ... was that 20% or 25% commission we discussed 😉


How about some donuts?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

retic666 said:


> How about some donuts?


Agreed - Has to be jam though, not those ring things


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Malc said:


> Agreed - Has to be jam though, not those ring things


DONE 👍


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

I have Heka Warmplattes with mine, they came with my IMCages. Not too expensive and do the trick.


----------



## RGBeer (Oct 14, 2020)

retic666 said:


> Morning, did someone mention my name?
> 
> RGBeer the heat panels are 600x300x22mm. When mounted you get a 12mm gap between viv & top of panel so excellent for getting air flow round the top of panel.
> 
> ...


Even the smaller ones a tad big for what I'm looking for. You should see about doing smaller ones like 75 watts too as there is none about so theres a gap in the market for them and there's probably an even bigger market for those than the big ones your doing. I think you would get rid of a lot of the smaller ones too if you had em


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

RGBeer said:


> Even the smaller ones a tad big for what I'm looking for. You should see about doing smaller ones like 75 watts too as there is none about so theres a gap in the market for them and there's probably an even bigger market for those than the big ones your doing. I think you would get rid of a lot of the smaller ones too if you had em


180watts is the smallest they do. I was looking at the gap in the market for heat panels to suit the large vivs, so wasn't interested in the smaller Habistat ones. 75watt are great for smaller vivs, but problem being is that you would need 2 of them for the larger vivs.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

RGBeer said:


> Even the smaller ones a tad big for what I'm looking for. You should see about doing smaller ones like 75 watts too as there is none about so theres a gap in the market for them and there's probably an even bigger market for those than the big ones your doing. I think you would get rid of a lot of the smaller ones too if you had em


It's been explained that these panels were sourced for large enclosures of 8' x 3' or more and suitable for larger snakes. The fit the bill for their intended purpose. Due to the lack of availability and the need to have more than one reptile radiator in such a large enclosure, Russ has sourced the ideal alternative. To look at smaller plate type heaters for smaller three and four foot enclosures would place him in direct competition with traditional ceramics.

Decades ago you could get a heatplate, a 50watt ceramic tile slightly larger than an A5 sheet of paper. It came with a fibreglass matt that was placed between it and the top of the vivarium and gave a nice low profile means of heating vivs upto 48" x 18" x 18" if the viv was in an average living room. I still have one, but sadly it was discontinued a few years later due to poor sales !


----------



## Bruty (Sep 13, 2021)

Sorry to dig up an old thread.

I contacted Monkfield nutritionabout a year ago, during the first lock down as no where had the rads in stock. Rumour was they were discontinued.

this isn’t the case, owing to all the backlogs, the roads go to various places to be built and as lockdown and freight were enforced, it put the kibosh on production.

I managed to find one and for £60 which wasn’t too bad as prior to them being available, cheapest I saw was £45.

anyway, some alternatives. These guys who are setting up:









ReptiRad | Retics & Reptiles







www.reticsandreptiles.co.uk





There’s also these guys who have the same sort of thing but for chicks etc that people have used:






chicken chick brooder


The warm plate is for keeping chicks warm during the first 3 weeks after hatching. It has a fixed output of 70w with HEAT BEAM ENERGY SAVING and an optional manual thermostat. It comes without legs and holes drilled in each corner, for fixing inside a




heka-incubators.co.uk





And for those that dare, there’s the standard RHP panels that you can buy and just wire up to a thermostat - again, only read about - not tried.


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

I managed to get a few Habistat ones and have some spare, but I also use the Heka Warmeplatte (the one used for chicks) and think they are better, also a good range of sizes.


----------



## Bruty (Sep 13, 2021)

BenG said:


> I managed to get a few Habistat ones and have some spare, but I also use the Heka Warmeplatte (the one used for chicks) and think they are better, also a good range of sizes.


well, now I know there’s a good smattering of sizes about, including Russ’ above - if people ask,I can share the wealth. Won’t be too long before in building a bigger viv for my bci anyway. All information is useful in some way.


----------



## tyuhasd (Aug 6, 2021)

I wonder if you can use regular radiators to keep the temperature in the aquarium with the snake. Just dealing with finding thermostats, separate lighting, and heating devices, it's all very complicated. I recently bought a new radiator from www.radiatoroutlet.co.uk/, which I subsequently installed and wanted to put a terrarium on. I'll buy some bulbs for it and that's it. I want to save money on equipment by using what I have.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

tyuhasd said:


> Radiators haven't gone out of style, there are many different cool options for designer radiators that look very good with the interior.


I think you'll find this thread was discussing the lack of a product called "reptile radiator" 










Nothing to do with designer radiators !


----------

